# How do I create a refugium in my 29 Gallon BioCube?



## Yemil (Jul 23, 2012)

I've seen that just about everyone turns the 2nd chamber of they're 29 gallon biocube into a refugium but I can't find a "how to" anywhere online. I was wondering if anyone can guide me with this.

Also, what are the pros and cons of a refugium against bio balls?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Refugium = healthy water
Bio balls = Nitrate issues down the road.
Biocube 14 Media Basket

Or you fill all the chambers with cheato.


----------



## Yemil (Jul 23, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Refugium = healthy water
> Bio balls = Nitrate issues down the road.
> Biocube 14 Media Basket
> 
> Or you fill all the chambers with cheato.


Would you recommend the media basket with filter floss, purigen 100ml, and then chemi pure elite and then the fuge basket with the cheato and the JBJ Nano Fuge light?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

That would be the ideal set up, yes.


----------

